# Mantis Noob



## Mantis_M (Sep 20, 2016)

Hey everyone!

 My name is Mike and I am new to the Mantis World!

 I am from NY (USA) but i currently live in Florida.

At the moment I have 3 mantis! Two Madagascan marbled, and one Giant African.

The two Madagascan mantis are L4-L5 &amp; the African is L2.

I am enjoying the hobby so much, and cannot wait to breed my own mantis very very soon.

I am also excited to be part of the community and discussions.

 See ya around!


----------



## CosbyArt (Sep 20, 2016)

Hello Mike and welcome to the forum and hobby






In case you need some information here are the care sheets for your mantises; although, without the scientific names it is hard to be sure as many species have been called "Giant African mantis" so I have given the most common. Here is the African mantis (Sphodromantis sp.) caresheet, and another caresheet - lastly the Madagascan Marbled mantis (Polyspilota aeruginosa) caresheet. The Polyspilota aeruginosa is not a common species in the US, so care sheets are few; however, the one I gave the link to appears to be a very complete one, just the author has it on their site as a DOCX file (Microsoft Office/Wordpad file).


----------



## Sarah K (Sep 21, 2016)

Mantis_M said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> My name is Mike and I am new to the Mantis World!
> 
> ...


Welcome! We look forward to hearing about your mantis adventures.


----------



## Rick (Sep 21, 2016)

Welcome. You're in a wonderful state for mantids.


----------



## Mantis_M (Oct 3, 2016)

Thanks everyone!!!

I'm feeling the love &lt;3

looking forward to seeing you all on the forums!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 4, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## dmina (Oct 11, 2016)




----------

